# How do people define the difference between "independent" and "assisted" living?



## debodun (Aug 14, 2016)

I've been looking for senior housing in my area. One thing that confuses me is how the administrators of a certain facilities define the difference between  "independent" and "assisted" living. One place that said it is "independent living" has lots of amenities like local transportation, meals, programs, laundry & cleaning service, wellness maintenance, activities, pools, exercise rooms, etc. 

Then I visited another place that indicated they were an "independent living" facility and they have absolutely no amenities - tenants are basically just renting an apartment. I mentioned the "extras" some independent living places have and the spokesperson said "That's not independent living - that's assisted living."

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm just starting to research this stuff myself but I think that spokesperson is wrong. For seniors and non-seniors there are apartments that offer all kinds of extras...pool, weight room, laundry room, a computer area. Then there are apartments that are just that. A place to live and you even have to go elsewhere to do laundry. I would define it as-
Independent Living-an apartment community open to all ages including seniors.
Independent Living/Seniors Only-an apartment complex or building for people over 50.
Independent Living/Assisted Living Option-individual apartments and tenants are pretty much independent but there are services available for health care and caregiving if needed.
Assisted Living-more like a nursing facility. For people who need regular assistance with daily habits, medication regimes, maybe folks who are movement disabled and need a safe living environment.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2016)

I've noticed the price is proportional to how many "extras" are included. The place that had many amenities included was almost $4K a month. The place that was just an apartment rental was around $1500. Another place that had a laundry on the premises but you have to do it yourself and one meal a day was in the middle between that - about $2300 a month. I'd like some extras but don't necessarily need others, but I'd be paying for them whether I availed them or not.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 15, 2016)

I think you've hit it on the head, Fur.  Around here, assisted living means just that -- there is assistance to help with the chores, etc., of daily living.  It's for those who are  not quite able to manage completely on their own, i.e., meals and housekeeping, etc., are available, and management can check up on you to be sure you are OK, and there's usually limited medical care on the premises.  It's a step up from a skilled nursing facility.  Independent living is you just rent the apartment.  Amenities on site (like pool, gym, etc.) don't make the difference between the two.  Many complexes offer both, and some of those even have a skilled nursing facility on the premises, too.  At least that's what I learned while researching a place for my old boss's mother years ago.

I'll never be able to afford either scenario.


----------



## Carla (Aug 15, 2016)

Debodun,
Those are pricy apartments. I haven't looked into any yet, but I would hope I could find something I could buy into instead of renting where maybe there is some resale value. I should be looking and at least figure out what idea best suits my needs. There are some places that offer all three, independent, assisted and nursing where you can progress if and when you need it. It's a big decision. I think the person at the no amenity place either did not understand your question or is mistaken. Amenities can mean a lot of things-because a place offers a dining room, it does not mean it is assisted living. That is my understanding, anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2016)

I always thought that independent living communities were for people who were still able to live on their own and care for themselves, but perhaps didn't want the burden of staying in their current home.  They also wanted all the conveniences readily available to them if they wanted just to make life easier on them in their golden years.

Assisted living was for those who couldn't live independently on their own and needed assistance with personal care, medications, cooking, shopping, chores, etc.  When my in-laws were still alive and healthy before they became disabled and moved in to live with us, we looked at some senior apartments and residential areas with them that offered both independent and assisted.  I don't remember the actual numbers, but even back then I was thinking that it was super expensive, over $3,000 a month for one complex.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2016)

It really is horribly expensive, but then the amount of care in some assisted care homes is really outstanding.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

Don't you think if you needed help with some daily living stuff you could hire someone to come and help you, or even live in, for a hell of a lot less than $4,000/mo?  When my boss's mother was in the assisted living place, and this was several years ago, she was paying $4,500/mo, and she could do most things on her own.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 29, 2016)

Licensing for Asst Living and Continuous Care (aka Nursing or Skilled) is mostly left up to the states, as is enforcement of such. Therefore, what is "standard" in my state may not be so in yours. It is up to you to find out what your state laws and regulations are, unfortunately.

If you have questions regarding caregiving, assistance programs, facility care, etc., a good place to start is your local Area Agency on Aging. There is an AA in every state, one of the few federal programs nationwide. They will have branch offices in many counties, although of course they cannot be everywhere. They should always be your first stop - there will be many! - for seniorcare resources.

Back to facilities:
If a facility receives any federal funds, it must adhere to the guidelines set by the federal government. Many facilities don't take these funds, and are thus free to offer, or not offer, whatever it can.

A direct quote from an eldercare website (Argentum):
_"...In your state or in the state where you’re seeking a senior living residence, you may find that some properties may be licensed, others may be unlicensed, some may accept Medicaid payments for services, and others may be limited to private pay. While this variety can be confusing, it has allowed senior housing to evolve and change to meet the variety of different markets and consumer preferences within those markets. "
_ 
Translated this means that states can, or choose not to, regulate what services are provided at Asst Lvg and Continuous Care facilities. Some states prohibit AL facilities from providing CC at all; other states do not.

So it's not a good idea to ask for general advice on the web unless you are very sure the answer APPLIES TO YOUR STATE OF DOMICILE. I could give you a very good rundown on senior/eldercare facilities in my area, but unless you live in the State of California that advice might be entirely useless to you.

In our state, Independent, Assisted, Skilled Care, and Continuous Care are all separate categories: very rigorously licensed and each with its own set of safety, inspection, and services requirements. Some facilities serve only one or two categories. Others may offer Continuous Care which is all three categories. 

But the definition of CC will change from state to state; so again, know YOUR state's laws, or the laws of the state you intend to retire to.

HTH!


----------



## ember (Sep 2, 2016)

Various terms are used interchangeably for all the different types of living situations out there. A 55+ community can mean anything from a resort for people mostly age 55+ or it can mean a nursing home.  Generally, an independent living community is a place where older adults live with other older adults, usually in an apartment setting, and they are able to take care of themselves., i.e., bathing, dressing, etc.  Amenities may include group transportation, meals, social events, a fitness center, etc.  Assisted living usually means a facility with people there, usually CNAs, to assist with everyday living chores, such as dressing, eating, taking pills, etc.


----------



## Skyking (Sep 20, 2016)

Lethe200 was spot on. However you should know that generally the entire industry is morphing. Independent living is more like what assisted living used to be. Licensed assisted living is becoming what used to be a nursing home while nursing homes are becoming almost end stage care or hospice like. Money is the reason (isn't it always). Very few can afford $9.000 a month for a nursing home and so they must go into a licensed assisted living residence for $3500 a month.  IMO Your original post did not describe assisted living but rather the spectrum of expensive to inexpensive independent living. Clear as mud yet?  I'll stop now   ;-)


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 22, 2016)

Butterfly mentioned hiring someone to come to your house to help out.  That is an option - there are several "home health" services in our area.  I'm not sure if you need a Dr's referral or not but just hiring someone you don't know can be tricky.  A friend of mine has lived on her own for 10 years now and every time she tried to hire someone they whined about the work, wanted more $$ or stole from her.  She still has issues and is determined to stay on her own even though she is fast running out of money.  

We (in our early 60s) are not quite ready for the fees and security of a retirement home but our plan is to eventually end up in a CCRC - Continuing Care Retirement Community.  It should start out with Independent living and morph into nursing/hospice as we need it. Both sets of parents went that route and as the children are scattered up and down the eastern seaboard we all felt better they had resources and help on site.  Our children are also scattered so we would feel better not having to rely on neighbors or friends all the time, for help. (...and trust me, even blood relatives don't want to help you every day!)   That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd love to have someone come and help with housework. The problem is - I don't qualify. My doctor says there's nothing wrong with me to warrant having help - I'm not sick, just lazy. If I could get my face away from the computer monitor once in a while, a little work would do me good.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 22, 2016)

_>>from Myquest: "...__our plan is to eventually end up in a CCRC - Continuing Care Retirement Community. It should start out with Independent living and morph into nursing/hospice as we need it.">>_

The potential problem with this is that if one spouse of a couple suddenly experiences a health failure, you may be ineligible to move into a CCRC. Note: different CCRCs have different rules. 

One CCRC, where my MIL lived, did allow a couple to move in if one was disabled, BUT, they had to pay for two separate units - one a Skilled Care, one an Asst Lvg. The difference in cost can be substantial. AL at her facility ran from $3500 to $6K/mo, depending on level of assistance required. But SC was over $8K/mo.

People can live for decades in these facilities. My MIL was very surprised to meet so many residents who had been living there for 10-30+ yrs. 

With good, consistent care comes longevity - can you afford it?

At the CCRC we're most interested in, they do not approve any applicants unless they can qualify for Independent Lvg FIRST. A doctor's report is required.

This is why it's much, much better to do very specific research, before the need arises.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 24, 2016)

<< From Lethe200 -  At the CCRC we're most interested in, they do not approve any applicants unless they can qualify for Independent Lvg FIRST. A doctor's report is required.>>

Interesting point - I was not aware and had not actually thought of that.  Just figured, first come, first serve.  I checked on their website, and the only thing I could find was they do offer Assisted Living and some information on how to choose the facility so I assume at least one of us could check in there, down the road but, as a couple ??  still leaves questions.  Will have to so some homework and make a phone call during the week.   I guess we always think we'll be fine and fit forever...

Thanks so much for that "heads up!"


----------



## Sweetpea (Oct 24, 2016)

*The difference between independent and assisted living as I understood it is with independent you have no help at all.  With assisted you have help if needed with medicines and bathing.*


----------

